# Carnivores in the Wild



## MrFotoFool (Mar 11, 2016)

Please post your photos of carnivores taken in the wild. Mine are usually from zoos, but I recently had a great time following a bobcat in Yosemite. He was not timid, nor was he aggressive, he was in fact completely unconcerned with people. My cousin (also a photographer) and I followed him for almost an hour.

Photo was edited to remove a couple hikers from the background and add a little more sky on top.

5D3 with 70-200 (at 70) 2_8 L non IS (set to f4).


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice shot. The only carnivores I've ever encountered in the wild were coyotes, and I was as unprepared as they were skittish, but.....


----------



## KavinAnderson (Mar 28, 2016)

That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for nice comments, but I want to see other shots. Surely some of you have Alaska brown bears or African lions or Yellowstone wolves or ???


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi there FF
Here is an image of a carnivore in the wild, a leopard in Kenya. Taken with the 7Dmk2 and EF 400DO IS ii.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Hi there FF
> Here is an image of a carnivore in the wild, a leopard in Kenya. Taken with the 7Dmk2 and EF 400DO IS ii.



Beautiful shot. Well done, Grant.


----------



## triggermike (Apr 8, 2016)

Here you go . . .

Alaska Brown Bear at Brooks River Falls - about 2-1/2 hours of patience until I got the right fish at the right angle to the right bear!


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2016)

triggermike said:


> Here you go . . .
> 
> Alaska Brown Bear at Brooks River Falls - about 2-1/2 hours of patience until I got the right fish at the right angle to the right bear!



Excellent timing! Well done.


----------



## triggermike (Apr 8, 2016)

Click said:


> triggermike said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go . . .
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 8, 2016)

Leopard and bear are both great!


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 8, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Hi there FF
> Here is an image of a carnivore in the wild, a leopard in Kenya. Taken with the 7Dmk2 and EF 400DO IS ii.


Beautiful capture Brant.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 8, 2016)

triggermike said:


> Here you go . . .
> 
> Alaska Brown Bear at Brooks River Falls - about 2-1/2 hours of patience until I got the right fish at the right angle to the right bear!


Nice!!!


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 8, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Hi there FF
> Here is an image of a carnivore in the wild, a leopard in Kenya. Taken with the 7Dmk2 and EF 400DO IS ii.


Superb.


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 8, 2016)

Young leopard at a waterhole. South Luangwa, Zambia.


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 8, 2016)

African Wild dog. 5D mark iii and 300 f/2.8ii


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 8, 2016)

triggermike said:


> Here you go . . .
> 
> Alaska Brown Bear at Brooks River Falls - about 2-1/2 hours of patience until I got the right fish at the right angle to the right bear!


Beautifully done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Oh no another compelling thread thoroughly littered with great shots. 
Well done triggermike, that has to be the quintessential bear fishing shot. 
It's unlikely that I will be able to contribute photos to this thread, if I come across a carnivore in the wild here (UK) I'm likely to be the slightly rounded body trying not to be the slowest runner, that's right isn't it you don't have to be the fastest, but you do have to not be the slowest! ;D ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## triggermike (Apr 8, 2016)

dilbert said:


> triggermike said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go . . .
> ...



It was one of those things - travelled all day to get to Alaska, another float plane trip to get to where these bears are, a mile hike to the falls, 1-1/2hrs waiting and only 1 or 2 salmon jump, leave the falls for a while, then determined to get that shot I hike back to the falls and wait another hour, it begins to drizzle rain, then that fish jumps! Check the viewfinder then feel satisfied leaving!

Thanks all!

BTW, took this 10 years or so ago, Canon 10D with 70-300 IS lens, tripod set to be on bear, using cable release so I could watch falls for jumping fish - if you look thru viewfinder or use LCD, you will surely miss the fish because once its in the viewfinder it is almost impossible to squeeze of shot in time!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 8, 2016)

triggermike said:


> ...using cable release so I could watch falls for jumping fish - if you look thru viewfinder or use LCD, you will surely miss the fish...



You know how someone invented the Lightning Trigger several years ago because no one is fast enough to catch daytime lightning in viewfinder? Someone needs to invent the Fish Trigger! ;D


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 8, 2016)

Lovely light on the African wild dog Dslr dummy
Also like the low light leopard capture, rich tones..


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 8, 2016)

Another carnivore in the wild, an African wild dog crossing water in the Okavango Delta, Botswana. Image with a Canon 1DX Mark 2 (beta) and EF 500L f4 IS ii. S/s 1/1250sec at f4, iso 200. 
And thanks for the comments on my ealier leopard post ScottF, MrFF and DSLR dummy. I am not too good at figuring out how to work with the windows for comments and responses on this forum I am afraid.
Great bear shot also Triggermike - like the shape made by the bears jaws!
Cheers
Grant


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 8, 2016)

That wild dog in the water is amazing! Okavango Delta seems like perhaps the best place in Africa for wildlife photography, though on my income I doubt I will ever see any part of Africa.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Another carnivore in the wild, an African wild dog crossing water in the Okavango Delta, Botswana. Image with a Canon 1DX Mark 2 (beta) and EF 500L f4 IS ii. S/s 1/1250sec at f4, iso 200.
> And thanks for the comments on my ealier leopard post ScottF, MrFF and DSLR dummy. I am not too good at figuring out how to work with the windows for comments and responses on this forum I am afraid.
> Great bear shot also Triggermike - like the shape made by the bears jaws!
> Cheers
> Grant




Great shot, Grant.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Mr Fotofool, also Click
Quite a number of great places in Africa that are pretty good for wildlife photography, aside from the Okavango...also places in South Africa, Kenya, Tanzania to name some of the best regions.


----------



## s.smith (Apr 21, 2016)

Outrageously efficient and beautiful.


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 21, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Another carnivore in the wild, an African wild dog crossing water in the Okavango Delta, Botswana. Image with a Canon 1DX Mark 2 (beta) and EF 500L f4 IS ii. S/s 1/1250sec at f4, iso 200.
> And thanks for the comments on my ealier leopard post ScottF, MrFF and DSLR dummy. I am not too good at figuring out how to work with the windows for comments and responses on this forum I am afraid.
> Great bear shot also Triggermike - like the shape made by the bears jaws!
> Cheers
> Grant


Really nice capture Grant. Great to see the wild dog numbers increasing across southern Africa. Have seen them on both trips I have made there in the last couple of years (Zambia and Botswana). Keep posting.
Cheers,
Phillip


----------



## s.smith (Apr 23, 2016)

awesome picture quality.
which lens did you use to click that photograph


----------



## falcnr (May 5, 2016)

A couple pf carnivore images that come quickly to hand off the hard drive. Taken with 1DX the Grizzly bear with the hangover was in Alaska, (it was a good night) ...and the snarling leopard was in Sri Lanka and the howling coyote was in Banff, Canada long after sunset.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 6, 2016)

Hi Falcnr. 
Nice series of shots, particularly like the first one the title fits really well. 

Cheers, Graham. 



falcnr said:


> A couple pf carnivore images that come quickly to hand off the hard drive. Taken with 1DX the Grizzly bear with the hangover was in Alaska, (it was a good night) ...and the snarling leopard was in Sri Lanka and the howling coyote was in Banff, Canada long after sunset.


----------



## Click (May 6, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Falcnr.
> Nice series of shots, particularly like the first one the title fits really well.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



+1 

Well done, Falcnr.


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Falcnr.
> Nice series of shots, particularly like the first one the title fits really well.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Very nice indeed! 8)


----------



## gh4photos (May 6, 2016)

brown bear clamming in tidal flats, Lake Clark National Park, Alaska


----------



## Mikehit (May 6, 2016)

And another bear. At this point the guide was in the water pulling our skiff off a gravel bank....


----------



## digigal (May 7, 2016)

Just returned 2 weeks ago from photographing tigers in the wild in India. Had a couple of good sightings at the first park (Bandhvgarth) but the second one was a bust. Here are a couple of pics both taken with the 7DMKII and the 100-400 II (was a dynamite combination) except that I had to use a high ISO because of the low light most of the time.
Catherine


----------



## Valvebounce (May 7, 2016)

Hi digigal. 
Excellent shots of a couple of beautiful subjects. Well done, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



digigal said:


> Just returned 2 weeks ago from photographing tigers in the wild in India. Had a couple of good sightings at the first park (Bandhvgarth) but the second one was a bust. Here are a couple of pics both taken with the 7DMKII and the 100-400 II (was a dynamite combination) except that I had to use a high ISO because of the low light most of the time.
> Catherine


----------



## Click (May 7, 2016)

Great shots, digital. Nicely done.


----------



## Mikehit (May 7, 2016)

Lovely shots, digigal. Tigers are definitely on my wishlist for big carnivores and those just feed the ambition!


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2016)

African Painted Dog

1DX, 200-200 f4L IS 1.4x


----------



## Click (May 8, 2016)

Eldar said:


> African Painted Dog
> 
> 1DX, 200-200 f4L IS 1.4x




Beautiful shot, Eldar. Well done.


----------



## digigal (May 8, 2016)

Great African Painted Dog pictures. I've only seen them once at Little Vumbura in Botswana. They're real eating machines!
Catherine


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 21, 2017)

: Black Bear Cub caught in the wild!

Technically, Bears are omnivores but what they heck! ;D


----------



## digigal (Feb 21, 2017)

Went to photograph the migration in Kenya and Tanzania in the fall and saw lots of predator activity as well as 11 river crossings--fabulous trip overall. The first picture is a group of young lions attempting their first kill. Eventually the lioness came in and finished the job. The second is a picture of the lioness dragging a wildebeest carcass back to the lair with a cub still attempting to eat.
Catherine


----------



## digigal (Feb 21, 2017)

Also from the same trip, this uncropped shot of a leopard taking down a large impala. Wish they wouldn't do their work in such bushy backgrounds!
Catherine


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2017)

Krob78 said:


> : Black Bear Cub caught in the wild!
> 
> Technically, Bears are omnivores but what they heck! ;D



So cute.  Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice series, digigal. 8) Well done.


----------



## C-FMST (Feb 21, 2017)

Another carnivore in the wild, an African wild dog crossing water in the Okavango Delta, Botswana. Image with a Canon 1DX Mark 2 (beta) and EF 500L f4 IS ii. S/s 1/1250sec at f4, iso 200. 
Grant, if I may ask a silly question. What did ISO 200 get you that ISO 100 wouldn't, especially on a 1Dx mkII?
Fantastic images by the way!


----------



## digigal (Feb 21, 2017)

Krob78 said:


> : Black Bear Cub caught in the wild!
> 
> Technically, Bears are omnivores but what they heck! ;D



Nice capture; cute expression. Do you use that 1.4x with your 100-400 very much? 
Catherine


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi C-FMST. 
My guess as to what ISO 200 got that ISO 100 wouldn't is 1/1250th sec shutter instead of 1/640th sec which may have left motion blur on a moving African Wild Dog. F4 lens was at f4 so no scope to open that up so ISO it is! 

Cheers, Graham. 



C-FMST said:


> Another carnivore in the wild, an African wild dog crossing water in the Okavango Delta, Botswana. Image with a Canon 1DX Mark 2 (beta) and EF 500L f4 IS ii. S/s 1/1250sec at f4, iso 200.
> Grant, if I may ask a silly question. What did ISO 200 get you that ISO 100 wouldn't, especially on a 1Dx mkII?
> Fantastic images by the way!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > : Black Bear Cub caught in the wild!
> ...


Thanks Click!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 22, 2017)

digigal said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > : Black Bear Cub caught in the wild!
> ...


Hi Catherine and thank you! I don't use the 1.4iii very often at all really. I'm not sure why but I've recently started using it and will likely begin using it a bit more. I'm also considering selling the 100-400 ii for the 400 DO II. Not sure yet but possibly. 

The bear cub image was taken without the 1.4 iii 

Cheers! ;D


----------



## JOSH1992 (Feb 25, 2017)

triggermike said:


> Here you go . . .
> 
> Alaska Brown Bear at Brooks River Falls - about 2-1/2 hours of patience until I got the right fish at the right angle to the right bear!



Patenting has paid off in the end!! Awesome picture


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 19, 2017)

I am revisiting this thread and two photos on page three from two different photographers both have the same odd appearance. The grizzly bear by Mikehit and the wild dog by Eldar both look as though the animal was cut and pasted onto the backdrop. I doubt this is the case, what I suspect happened is they used software to select the animal only and enhance it (contrast, saturation, etc) to make it stand out. Possibly also added blur to background (at least on grizzly bear). Please do not take this as a personal attack, but just my opinion they went too far and it looks fake.

Does anyone else see this effect or is it just me?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 19, 2017)

Brown bear, Denali National Park. Last September my cousin and brother and I got one of the lottery car passes so we self-drove the entire road.
5D3 with 100-400 ii and 1.4x extender ii.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 19, 2017)

Terrible backlight but that's the wild........

Came upon a Bask of African Crocodiles in Lake Chamo in Ethiopia. "My what big teeth you have."

First photo - 5Diii, 100-400 mkii, 1/5000, f/5.6, iso 1000

Second - 5Diii, 100-400 mkii, 1/4000, f/5.6, iso 1000 ..... The bird got a LOT closer than I did!


----------



## 4D (Mar 19, 2017)

Kruger National Park, 7D with 100-400. 

No need to blow big bucks and private safaris when you can self-drive and get this close to lion cubs. Save the cash for a new lens.


----------



## 4D (Mar 19, 2017)

Kruger Park. My wife took these with an old 350D and 70-200L. 

I think she's ready for an upgrade to 800D and the only reason I've waited this long is because she insists on using the green square or action mode!


----------



## dslrdummy (Mar 19, 2017)

Taken in Zambia with the 5d3 some years ago.


----------



## dslrdummy (Mar 19, 2017)

5d3 and 300 f/2.8ii. South Luangwa NP, Zambia - one of the premier leopard sighting parks in Africa. And one of few that permits night-time game drives.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> Brown bear, Denali National Park. Last September my cousin and brother and I got one of the lottery car passes so we self-drove the entire road.
> 5D3 with 100-400 ii and 1.4x extender ii.



Great shot. Well done, MrFotoFool.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2017)

4D said:


> Kruger National Park, 7D with 100-400.



Very nice series.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2017)

dslrdummy said:


> Taken in Zambia with the 5d3 some years ago.



I really like this shot.


----------



## sanj (Mar 19, 2017)

7D. 600mm I. Many moons ago. Namibia.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 19, 2017)

@ Sanj - love the lion with kill, very dramatic.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> @ Sanj - love the lion with kill, very dramatic.



+1 

Great shot.


----------



## sanj (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you!!! 

Is it too orange?


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2017)

A little bit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi dslrdummy. 
Very nice shots of a beautiful (though deadly) subject. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dslrdummy said:


> Taken in Zambia with the 5d3 some years ago.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Sanj. 
Very emotive shot. With regard to your question, is it too orange, is this how you remember the scene looking, or were you trying to create a feeling of golden hour light?
In the former case, no it is not too orange, in the latter case then yes a little. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sanj said:


> 7D. 600mm I. Many moons ago. Namibia.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 20, 2017)

Good news / Bad news. These Crocs are no longer backlit but they just sat there so no action. Taken from a boat in Lake Chamo, Ethiopia......


----------



## sanj (Mar 20, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sanj.
> Very emotive shot. With regard to your question, is it too orange, is this how you remember the scene looking, or were you trying to create a feeling of golden hour light?
> In the former case, no it is not too orange, in the latter case then yes a little.
> 
> ...



Thank you Graham.
It was early morning. First light. So it was orange. But perhaps not so much.


----------



## Monte (Mar 28, 2017)

American croc's in Jamaica.


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2017)

Monte said:


> American croc's in Jamaica.



Nice pictures, Monte.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 28, 2017)

Monte said:


> American croc's in Jamaica.



Ah, your Crocs turned out nicely!


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 23, 2017)

Not furry things, but carnivores just the same. Collared Lizard and Desert Horned Lizard.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 17, 2017)

Recent photo of American black bear in Crescent Meadow, Sequoia National Park, USA.

Not the best photo. I only had my 70-200 f2.8L (on a 1D4) and really needed much longer. This photo has been cropped quite a bit (300% maybe). Due to the foliage in front of bear, I could not shoot at f2.8 because leaves in front would be sharp and bear would be out of focus. Bear was too small in viewfinder to see clearly for manual focus. So I stopped down to f8 and let autofocus lock on leaves and trust depth of field to keep bear relatively sharp.


----------



## Old Sarge (Aug 19, 2017)

I shot a picture of a bear way out in that meadow that was "chasing" a coyote. Truthfully, I think the coyote was leading the bear away from its den because it would stop and let the bear get close, but not too close, and then run a short distance and wait again. I probably enjoyed the scene more than either of them did.


----------



## canon1dxman (Aug 19, 2017)

9 years ago with 1D3 at Ngala in the Kruger. 



https://flic.kr/p/d9swRfhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/iamtherealcanonman/


----------



## canon1dxman (Aug 19, 2017)

On my first ever Kruger safari in 2002 at Sabi Sabi, we were following a pride of lions hunting 3 Waterbuck. One of the lions was called 'one eye' for obvious reasons. Happened in a nasty fight. He always lagged at the rear of any hunt. As I found out when watching the main event and he rubbed himself against the door of our vehicle and then did the same to our tracker's left leg who was in the jockey seat on the front wing. He gave me a look from about 2 feet that I will never forget.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2017)

Fox in Australia


----------



## martti (Feb 11, 2018)

*Re: Carnivores in the Wild: Hyena *

Hyenas are being discriminated against. They do what hyenas do, we the humans hate them.
As if they care.


----------



## Monte (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Monte (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Monte (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Monte (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Monte (Dec 29, 2018)

https%3A//i.imgur.com/7ggWRKP.jpg[/img]']


https%3A//i.imgur.com/0BbcovY.jpg[/img]']


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2019)

Great shots, Well done, guys.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2019)

Great shots, Caleb.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 1, 2019)

Click said:


> Great shots, Caleb.


Thank you.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 4, 2019)

This is shot at the far end of my zoom range and heavily cropped. It is a sequence of shots of a fox pouncing on a mouse under the snow. Not the most stable sequence ever, but hey, it was at 600mm with a 1.4X teleconverter, handheld, at dusk.... I'm surprised it turned out as well as it did!


----------



## karishmab (Apr 4, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> This is shot at the far end of my zoom range and heavily cropped. It is a sequence of shots of a fox pouncing on a mouse under the snow. Not the most stable sequence ever, but hey, it was at 600mm with a 1.4X teleconverter, handheld, at dusk.... I'm surprised it turned out as well as it did!
> View attachment 183775



You have done really well, Mr. Haines! It doesn't look like they are different shots! Rather it looks like a GIF! Great job, Mr. Haines!


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Don.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi Don. 
Excellent series of shots. The first question is, did he get his meal? The second question is was that a Canon 600 lens or a Σ or Tamron?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 5, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> Excellent series of shots. The first question is, did he get his meal? The second question is was that a Canon 600 lens or a Σ or Tamron?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


He got the meal.... I saw him get about a dozen!

It was A Tamron 150-600G2 on a 6D2, and manual focus


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi Don. 
Thanks for the reply, glad to hear he got the meal! Manual focus makes it all the more impressive! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> He got the meal.... I saw him get about a dozen!
> 
> It was A Tamron 150-600G2 on a 6D2, and manual focus


----------



## Vern (Apr 15, 2019)

Recently enjoyed a trip to New Mexico and had fun watching this coyote hurt for rabbits. He/She took a break in the shade. I really like the new feature in DPP that lets you adjust local exposure etc. Before and after pics. Also with some cloning out of grass.




5DSR, 100-400 II @ 400, f5.6, ISO 400, CP.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 12, 2019)

Monte said:


> https%3A//i.imgur.com/6HQxauO.jpg[/img]']https%3A//i.imgur.com/7ggWRKP.jpg[/img]']
> 
> 
> https%3A//i.imgur.com/6HQxauO.jpg[/img]']https%3A//i.imgur.com/0BbcovY.jpg[/img]']


These are stunning.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 12, 2019)

Coyote in Yellowstone, September 2018. 5D4 with 70-200 f2.8L IS iii (at 200mm). Cropped in approximately 100% but otherwise out of camera JPEG.


----------



## Click (May 12, 2019)

Nice shot, Fred.


----------



## ERHP (May 27, 2019)

I had crossed paths with this Gray Fox earlier in the morning as it tried, unsuccessfully, to go after a ground squirrel making its alarm call. About an hour later it crossed in front me and ended up sitting on a section of a boulder in the sun, where it took a brief nap. 





1DX MK II 600 f/4L II w/1.4X 1/1000 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Nat_WA (May 27, 2019)

ERHP said:


> I had crossed paths with this Gray Fox earlier in the morning as it tried, unsuccessfully, to go after a ground squirrel making its alarm call. About an hour later it crossed in front me and ended up sitting on a section of a boulder in the sun, where it took a brief nap.
> 
> 1DX MK II 600 f/4L II w/1.4X 1/1000 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


Excellent shot Ed, and nice story how it crossed your path 
W.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2019)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 20, 2019)

Sabi Sands, 5D2, 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2019)

Great shot, Kit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi Kit. 
Beautiful shot, fantastic subject, nice positioning (timing) shows power and grace of movement, excellent detail, lovely bokeh, did I mention it is beautiful! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 30, 2019)

Somehow cannot manage the same color perception in Photoshop/LR and on the website. It looks more reddish on the website.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2019)

Very nice shot, Kit.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 1, 2019)

Does this count?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi Kit. 
Nice shot, looks kind of hyena coloured to me. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Kit. said:


> Somehow cannot manage the same color perception in Photoshop/LR and on the website. It looks more reddish on the website.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi Don. 
I’m not sure it does count, the food on a stick looks distinctly vegetable to me, in the animal, mineral or vegetable sense of the word! 
Omnivore at best?  

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Does this count?


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Does this count?


----------



## Kit. (Oct 1, 2019)

Well, if you prefer less distinctly vegetable food...

...as our safari ranger in Sabi Sands said, "I will only stop for an impala if I see it on a tree"...


Spoiler: ...careful, raw meat!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi Kit. 
Very nice shot, my personal feeling is you don’t need a raw meat spoiler on a “carnivores in the wild” thread, this is nature at its most normal! A good day for the leopard, not so much for the impala. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Kit. said:


> Well, if you prefer less distinctly vegetable food...
> 
> ...as our safari ranger in Sabi Sands said, "I will only stop for an impala if I see it on a tree"...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 6, 2019)

Coyote, in the middle of Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2019)

Very nice picture, Don.


----------



## MarCath (Dec 11, 2019)

JAGUAR of the Pantanal; we are at ten meters, and the prey (a crocodile) in the grass right in front of us. Very impressive through the viewfinder !!!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Dec 11, 2019)

MarCath said:


> JAGUAR of the Pantanal; we are at ten meters, and the prey (a crocodile) in the grass right in front of us. Very impressive through the viewfinder !!!


Excellent shot MarCath,
Did you see many jaguars while in the Pantanal?
Somewhere I've never been, but hope to once work no longer demands my time!


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2019)

Great shot, MarCath.


----------



## MarCath (Dec 12, 2019)

Thank you both; we crossed five jaguars in three days.
Another carnivore with two cubs in northern Manitiba


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2019)

I really like this picture. Well done, MarCath.


----------



## SteveC (Dec 12, 2019)

MarCath said:


> Thank you both; we crossed five jaguars in three days.
> Another carnivore with two cubs in northern Manitiba



I'm going to take a wild guess and say there's probably little resemblance between the Pantanal any time of the year, and Northern Manitoba in winter. 

Nice pics, all!


----------



## MarCath (Dec 12, 2019)

Here is another ferocious carnivore ... glutton ... on the Finnish russo border ... he came close ... adrenaline!


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2019)

...Another very nice shot, Well done, MarCath.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 9, 2020)

Just an illustration of usefulness of a 100mm lens on safaris (5D2, 100-400L II @ 100, uncropped):


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2020)

Nice picture. Well done, Kit.


----------



## gh4photos (Jan 9, 2020)

As mentioned above, bears are omnivores, but I just love to photograph them. This is a male black bear, but brown in color. Yellowstone, July, 2018.


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2020)

I really like this shot. Well done, gh4photo.


----------



## gh4photos (Jan 13, 2020)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Well done, gh4photo.



Thanks, Click. He was a pretty hefty looking guy just hanging around a female.


----------

